# Cannot get Worms Armageddon new edition to work in windows7



## bloodvampire9 (Feb 2, 2010)

i cannot mannage to make Worms Armageddon - New edition to work on my laptop with operating system windows 7. tho i installed it but when i run it, black window appear just before it crashes and the error is attached. plz i need help i ve been searching for what to do for long time but couldnot make it work.. excuse my bad english.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Double post - *http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/cannot-get-worms-armageddon-to-work-in-windows7-458173.html*

We do not offer any support for torrents. Please read the forum rules regarding illegal activities before posting again.


----------



## bloodvampire9 (Feb 2, 2010)

no i have the cd but it has some scratches so i downloaded cd doctor to make it work.. plz help me i have the cd


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

bloodvampire9 said:


> no i have the cd but it has some scratches so i downloaded cd doctor to make it work.. plz help me i have the cd


Sorry but we cannot help you with this specific issue as you have downloaded the game through a Torrent which is against the rules.

What I'd recommend you do is go to a local Game-store and get them to give you disk a clean which should sort your disk problem allowing us to help (the torrent is most probably the problem anyway).


----------



## bloodvampire9 (Feb 2, 2010)

guys now the CD is working i just cant make the game work.. any help plz :$ thanks


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

bloodvampire9 said:


> guys now the CD is working i just cant make the game work.. any help plz :$ thanks


Are you sure the CD works as I think it was an Torrent problem.

Make sure you wipe the Torrented version from your PC using Revo Uninstaller for the game and then delete any other part of it.

You then install from the disk and it should hopefully work ok. If not post back...


----------



## bloodvampire9 (Feb 2, 2010)

i tried installing from the cd and it did installed but the problem is when i run it black screen flashes and then it crashes and the error attached appears , i dunno wht to do now, maybe because i am running windows7 ? and if thats why plz tell me what to do to make it work


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Check the back of your retail CD package and post back with the system requirements and supported operating systems.

Does the game come with a printed manual?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

We'd like to know if have the manual that come with it as you can sometimes find fixes in there...

Also could you tell us if it is a new error or the error you posted in the first post...


----------



## bloodvampire9 (Feb 2, 2010)

it is written on the cd cover it works on windows 98, windows ME & windows XP
CPU 100mhz, graphics 2Mb, hard disk 100Mb, CD-Rom 2speed, DirectX 6, Ram 32 mb, sound directX 6 .... 
is this the information u need? 
plus my laptop is dell inspiron 1525 that runs on windows 7 and intel core 2 duo .. so what am i gonna do plz


----------



## bloodvampire9 (Feb 2, 2010)

and here is the error i always get when i try to run the game


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Try running it in compatibility mode. http://www.windows7hacker.com/index.php/2009/08/how-to-use-compatibility-mode-in-windows-7


----------



## bloodvampire9 (Feb 2, 2010)

i tried as in the steps but still i face the same problem, is there any thing else i can try


----------



## bloodvampire9 (Feb 2, 2010)

anyone can help me through this??


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Ctrl-Alt-Del to bring up the Task Manager, go to the Processes tab and end the explorer.exe process. This should fix a problem with Windows 7's 256 color palette problem in older games.

To restart the explorer.exe process, open Task Manager and go to File > New Task, type explorer.exe and click OK. Or reboot the computer.


----------



## bloodvampire9 (Feb 2, 2010)

when i end the process i couldnt access anything on my laptop .. i tried ending the explorer.exe process and then start the game in new task but it didnt work, i must restart the explorer.exe so i can make the game run.... any thoughts?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Once you have ended it, go on the Run option in Task manager and type in explorer.exe and this should do the trick.

If you are on Vista, when you go on Task Manager. Choose the Show for all users thing and it should come up with the Admin thingy, allow it and then do the explorer.exe thing...


----------



## bloodvampire9 (Feb 2, 2010)

ok i did exactly what u've told me but still when i started the game it gave me the same error, btw um running on windows7 not vista n i've been lookin for an answer for a very long time so help me please .. thnx


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Check some of the Worms Armaggedon forums. You're not alone in having trouble getting it to run in Windows 7.

If you've already tried compatibility mode with 256 colors, I can't think of anything else to suggest except to install Windows 98 on a separate partition so you can play older games.


----------



## bloodvampire9 (Feb 2, 2010)

any ideas about what forum to try and if there is patches for the game to make it run on windows7 ?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

http://forum.team17.com/showthread.php?t=37985

That should work, you've got to use the Batch files they said in there.

Killing the explorer.exe is the right thing to do but you need to run the game with it off...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

No guarantees it will work in Win7. Some old games don't.

*http://forum.team17.com/showthread.php?t=38232*


----------



## Quarak (Apr 26, 2010)

bloodvampire9 said:


> any ideas about what forum to try and if there is patches for the game to make it run on windows7 ?


Google for "worms beta patch" and install the latest WA beta patch. That should cure the crashes but you will still get GFX color coruption. Follow the instructions above to kill explorer before you run WA and you should be all good..


----------



## yido (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi.

I just bought and downloaded Worms Armageddon through trymedia.com(from what I could see they have some sort of cooperation with the creators of the game. Problem is, I have installed it, installed the patch, but when I try to open it nothing happens.

Have anyone experienced this problem or know how to solve it?


----------



## aquiyahora (Nov 18, 2013)

Sorry for my english, I'm from Spain.

I had this problem too on my Windows 7 with service pack 1, but now it's solved. My Worms Armageddon game is original, bought from this web:

Play.com

And I installed patch update v3.7.2.1 , and "GfxUpdate.exe" from game directory.

I've tried a lot of things:
- Run "Renderer_Direct3D_7.reg" on the game directory "C:\Program Files\Worms Armageddon\Tweaks" like some forums suggested...
- Add "/nointro" on destiny of game direct access like this: "C:\Program Files\Worms Armageddon\wa.exe" /nointro like some webs suggested...
- .bat files with differents options and commands to kill explorer.exe process...
- Marking some options on the "Compatibility" tab form game direct access... compatiblity mode with Windows XP SP 3
- 256 colors.
- Composition colors..
- Administrator mode...


None of this thing solve my problem. Finally, I tried an idea intuitively.

I went to the game directory : "C:\Program Files\Worms Armageddon\Tweaks" and I ran the following files:
Renderer_Direct3D_9_Shader_Palette.reg
Renderer_Direct3D_9_Software_Palette.reg
If a window shows asking confirmation, answer yes.

Then, the game magically ran without problems. I think that doing only this 2 things ... it's enough. Now I play worms without .bat file, or any other options... only I use the "/nointro" to skip the game intro.

GL & HF


----------

